# What colour are my kittens?????????



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone i haven't been here in a while.
My fur babies are 8 weeks old today all are doing well.
Though i am having a little trouble describing their colour markings.
CAN ANYONE HELP?????

Mummy is a blue mitted ragdoll, Daddy is a blue pointed
Here is some pictures of them.

i Love this photo (was taken at 4weeks old)








To me they look Blue seal ragdolls, Is it far too soon for me to colour them???








He is definaltey Blue mitted.








This is the wee girl. Who again has a white on nose and muzzle.








And the last boy.








Any help with colouring them would be great help.

Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ohhh they are beautiful i love the blue mitted boy! sooo handsome.


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Ohhh they are beautiful i love the blue mitted boy! sooo handsome.


Yeah we are keeping him 
We haven't named any yet but we have the Twins One slightly fatter than the other so there easy to identify. Then the girlie and the blue mitted is trouble ( he is the smallest last born)


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> Yeah we are keeping him
> We haven't named any yet but we have the Twins One slightly fatter than the other so there easy to identify. Then the girlie and the blue mitted is trouble ( he is the smallest last born)


I have just noticed i caught him sticking his tounge out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't know about the colors but they are lovely... I'm in battle with OH at the mo for a cat!! lol.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww they are gorgeous! want them all


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

name him jim...... rosie and jim lol


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> name him jim...... rosie and jim lol


:lol: :lol:

Will think about that oneD


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No help with colours I'm afraid but they are all absolutely beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

You have some gorgeous little fluffballs! :biggrin:


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

I think i have worked it out but but it is confusing me as to why they are these colours instead of either like mum or dad.

I think the twins and the girl are Blue bi-colour ragdolls.

i found a website that details the markings in more details.

A "bi-color" has the dark points (ears and tail), but the mask is interrupted by an inverted "V" running between the eyes and expanding into the muzzle. The body color forms a "saddle" on the cat's back and the remainder of the cat is white. Bi-colors have pink nose leather and paw pads. 

The babies all except Trouble who is now to be named Roy Jones!!!!!!!!
have this inverted 'V' 
Twin will demonstrate 








I am now looking all over the internet to find out why they have these markings. If anyone can help with an explanation it would be appreciated.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

its even better when they dont even realise how cute they are, isnt it ?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - this is a useful site for you to look at
http://www.tbrcc.co.uk/

The kits will all be blue if both parents are blue. If it is a mitted to colourpoint mating then you should have mitteds and colourpoints - *not* bicolours! Your kits may be high mitteds but it is difficult to tell from the photos. Why not have a chat with your breeder and/or the stud owner (if you don't have the stud yourself). They should be able to help you.

If you have registered as a breeder with one of the clubs they usually send you a pattern/prediction chart in all the bumpf they send you but alternatively you should be able to download one from above site.

Very cute babies.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

It would help if there were any pictures, and what colour mm! strange question to be asking! but whatever gets goat,lol! hehehe! no picccy no knowie,lol!::confused1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I do think your "bicolour" may be a high mitted but can you get a better photo?


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> I do think your "bicolour" may be a high mitted but can you get a better photo?


Thanks. I was just confusing myself yesterday. 
I think it is because one has taken on more colour than the rest :crazy:

I have atempted to take a few more pic's and from what i have read on the site you gave me and your own comments you may be right.

Tried my best but they are little wrigglers

This is the girlie, Her hind legs and front paws are fully white, and then her creamy coat.








One of the twins again like the girlie








The other twin








And this is Trouble as you can see he is mitted with his colour on legs like mum








Thank you for your help


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont know their colours, but i know they are just adorable,


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

If mum and dad are blues they can only produce blue kittens regardless, so you know you have blue kittens. 

As for patterns, can you post pics of mum and dad as it looks like you have bi-colours in there which is impossible from a colourpoint to mitted mating so you have to look at the parents. A colourpoint to mitted mating will only produce mitted and colourpoint kittens. 


A guess would be you have a mismarked either high mitted or mid-white bi-colour not a mitted parent as if my memory is right you dont have any full colourpoint kittens. If you do then the only why you can have achieved the patterns is from a mitted to mitted mating. Again, need to see photos of the parents to confirm what patterns you have. Your mitted boy kitten has the traditional nose blaze (white strip on nose) hence he is definately a miited but the white spotting gene in the ragdoll has also shown its self on his nose. Its quite common and some people really like it (I myself love nose blazes) some people dont.

I would strongly recommend you check out the TBRCC website for their colour/pattern prediction charts as these will help you know what you are able to produce from any mating combinations. Ragdoll genetics can be very confusing when you start out so I would definately seek out an experienced Ragdoll breeder to help you through the haze of the genetics. Like someone else stated, the place to start would be either the breeder of your girl or the stud owner. Also check your pedigrees of both the mother and father, check the breed numbers to see what they are registered as and check the grandparents breed numbers too, as this will give you a good idea what exactly is going on with the parents.

If I can be of any help, please feel free to contact me. I'm more than happy to give you any help I can.


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

here's daddy
He looked exactly like Rosie but had Full colour on his Feet. Its really a rotten picture but the only one we got.








And Mummy:biggrin:


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Did the stud owner have any other boys, that might have gotten at your girl?? As its totally impossible for a colourpoint and mitted mating to produce bi-colour kittens.

Also look at your girls pedigree and look at her parents and check what patterns they were as this will show if you girl has the appearance of a mitted raggie but is actually a mis-marked mid bi-colour. Its very confusing but I'm sure between us we'll get to the bottom of this genetic mystery :thumbsup:


----------

